# Cabin for rent for next Christmas?



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Looking for a get away vacation around Mi or surrounding states for next Christmas. Would have kids with me and just want to get away somewhere. Would be nice if there were some close by outdoor activities or sights to see. Would like to rent it from Christmas until possibly New Year. Any ideas or web pages that could help?


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

We stayed at Boyne Mtn in a condo in the woods a few years ago. Ski right from the room, indoor water park. Lots of stuff for kids.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Have to look into that. Close to home for me and the kids would love the waterpark. They've been there a time or two. Anymore options out there from anybody? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

joseph lysogorski said:


> I have a 3 bedroom cabin for rent on Wixom Lake in Gladwin. The cabin is right on the water with a nice view. The cabin is furnished all you have to do is bring some food. Check out our website at www.wixomlakecabin.webs.com . Cabin sleeps 8 in the beds.


Looks like an option. What kind of rates for a week? Are there any winter activities close by?


----------



## Chad (Feb 14, 2000)

Try www.VRBO.com (vacation rentals by owner)

Lots of places available for rent.

Chad


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks for the link. I'll check that out when I get a chance.


----------

